# BGE -SMOKING A BRISKET



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

So afterall the "make me hungryBGE post", I figured I'd try the one that most recently grab my attention...










Brisket is in my possesion,BGE has beenfilledwith them coals so step one is complete.

Now what????

How do you cook/prepare your Brisket on theBGE?????

Thanks for help as I can already taste them Bbq sammiches...

Jimmy


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Trim the fat off it, inject it with a good marinade, rub it with dizzy dust, cook it low and slow, call me with directions, slice thin. I will bring the beer.

Enjoy

Sky


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

dizzy dust??? where can I find the dust???lol

didn't think of injecting first...thanks...

Jimmy


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Jimmy!!!! Step one was to call me and tell me to come over to eat Brisket!!!!!! :letsdrink

Looks like anyone can grill on the BGE, but I am about to hook up the boats Magma grill on the back porch, and see what I can do!!!!

:letsparty


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dang Scott, 

I just knew I was forgetting something...:banghead

Nice shiny Magna grill will do just fine...but just make sure it's mounted on your boat...food always taste better when cooked onthe boat...even while parked in your backyard...oh, and pls include a :takephoto while doing so...we would all love to see your backyard set up...:letsdrink

Jimmy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, I seasoned and placed brisket on the grill at 0900...it's now 17:10 by my time keeper and brisket is looking tasty butseemed stiff ormaybe spring like when I picked it up...

When I cook ribs I can tell when they are doneas the rack just folds over and meat will sperate from the bones.

*How do you know when you brisket is tender and ready to be pulled off the grill??*

Temp has been200 degrees all day but thinking of bumping it up a bit..

0900 










16:50










200 degree on the thermometer










Thanks for your help!

Jimmy


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

You want the internal temp of the brisket to get around 190. You may want to wrap the brisket in foil once it hits around 175 or so. It will hover around 150-160 or so for what seems like an eternity and then will start to go up pretty quick to 190.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks WR...

Temp was only 140 so its now wrapped up in foil and we'llwait for the temp to climb. Hopefully by half time we'll be feasting...

Go Saints!!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (1/24/2010)*You want the internal temp of the brisket to get around 190. You may want to wrap the brisket in foil once it hits around 175 or so. It will hover around 150-160 or so for what seems like an eternity and then will start to go up pretty quick to 190.


I will vouch for Wharfrat's Eggsperience, he's the man!!

Matter of fact I hear he's got some ribs marinating right now!!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (1/24/2010)*You want the internal temp of the brisket to get around 190. You may want to wrap the brisket in foil once it hits around 175 or so. It will hover around 150-160 or so for what seems like an eternity and then will start to go up pretty quick to 190.
> ...


Those ribs are gonna be so tender!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

:sick :sick :sick :sick :sick

!


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Most people I know smoke brisket around 250-275 but I bet it was good either way!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *ul412al (1/24/2010)*Most people I know smoke brisket around 250-275 but I bet it was good either way!


Lowertemp = the longer cook = optimal tender..so I've been told...raised temp to 250 for the last 1 1/2 hours...Just hit 180 after 9.5 hours total time on the egg...Resting on kitchen counter smelling up the house....Goodness, it smells awesome!

Edited: Juicy and tender....Thanks for all the help Time to go fix me a plate....:hungry










Jimmy


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Sounds and looks great Jimmy!!! :letsdrink

Need to get an estimate on how many bottles that would take!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Scott, 

I'mstuffed now and will be enjoying brisket sandwiches for a few days....lol

Get that bottle thing down so we can enjoy some good viddles next tuna trip..:letsdrink

Jimmy


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Rub it in Jimmy! That sure looks good! I think I'm gonna fire up the smoker this weekend.:letsdrink


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

CJF, 

My plan is coming together!

All I need now is your addess so I can drop in for a taste. 

Oh, and I suggest the biggest prime rib roast for that smoker of yours...:hungry

Jimmy :letsdrink


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (1/24/2010)*You want the internal temp of the brisket to get around 190. You may want to wrap the brisket in foil once it hits around 175 or so. It will hover around 150-160 or so for what seems like an eternity and then will start to go up pretty quick to 190.
> ...


Thanksfor the tips during the most critical time of the cook Warf Rat!!!!....Brisket was fantastic...

Also, would love to see what you do with them ribs....

Jimmy:letsdrink


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

I've seen wharf rats BGE it looks heavily used and seasoned just right, thatsjust a guess tho...


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Jimbo,

I've got a turkey thawing as we speak. You've inspired me to try another brisket. did you cut the fat cap off of it? All the briskets i've done have turned out OK at best. i left the fat cap on all of them. just wondering if i need to try cutting the fat cap off. dammit i'm hungry again!:letsdrink


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

CJF, you make me hungry all over again every time you reply to this post..Trying to put the past in the past so I don'tout grow my tousers...

I left the fat cap on asbrisket is very lean and the fat cap adds moisture I believe...Afterconsulting with a few BGE veterans tonight (wed meet up), I learned injecting beef multiple times will enhance moisture and flavor..Skysuggested the same in above post but I wasn't ready with ingredients but next time i'll give the injector thing a try.

The brisket from Sundaywas very moist and extremely tender sliced 1/8 -1/4in...I chopped it up after cooling in the frig nextday and reheated with lil bbq sauce....Awesome bbq sandwich...have enough left over for one more sandwich...it's yours, come and see for yourself...

Jimmy


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't like brisket so I've never done one on the BGE, but having watched countless BBQ shows/ contests the experts always cut the fat cap off brisket. They want virtually no fat on it at all. Theory is that on a brisket it's going to melt away and provide no additional flavor. More importantly your rub will not stay on where the cap was, and it's critical to a good brisket.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *onoahi (1/31/2010)*I don't like brisket so I've never done one on the BGE, but having watched countless BBQ shows/ contests the experts always cut the fat cap off brisket. They want virtually no fat on it at all. Theory is that on a brisket it's going to melt away and provide no additional flavor. More importantly your rub will not stay on where the cap was, and it's critical to a good brisket.


Thanks for the "FAT CAP" info from the experts....I'll give it a try next time...

Maybe Baddazzchef will give us some additional tips...

Also,cooled chunked brisketplaced in a food processor with just a couple of hitsto the button as to not pulverize just chip it up some, then mixed in Bbq sauce and heated in micro makes a fine sandwich...

May change your mind about brisket...:letsdrink

Jimmy


----------

